# What to Expect in Your Seventies.



## charlotta (Aug 20, 2014)

I had been going to a inexpensive hair stylist for about 6 years.  He has been doing an ok job.  He changed my hair color recently. which I agreed with.
He lightened it to ash color.  I liked the color.  About 4 months ago my hair textured began changing and a a great amount of hair began to fall out.  I went to my doctor and he assured it wasn't anything to do with my health.  I forgot to mention, that my scalp began itching.  I went to a different stylist and she said to ask him what brand of color he used.   The answer was Redken, the same as my new sylist is using.  Anyway the itching has stopped and my hair is thickening up and the old texture is back.  What gives?


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

Charlotta, When my hair does that, it generally means my thyroid has shifted up or down. :wave:


----------



## charlotta (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks, Ena.  My doctor said my thyroid is ok.  It may have been something I fail to take or eat and was a temporary thing.  If happens again I will go right in when it begins.


----------



## Ina (Aug 20, 2014)

Charlotta, We women know how important our hair is to us, so I agree with running to the doctor if it happens again. Oh, my name Ina is pronounced like Eye-na.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

I usually try to do my hair at home, not only to save money, but I find that the chain type salons like Classic Cuts, Cost Cutters, etc. use dyes that are really strong for me, will cause itching and some hair loss.  But, I have to say I've always had long or shoulder-length hair, and I've always had some loss over the years, usually found in the drain.  

I went a couple of times to a salon that only used natural chemical free dyes, they were more expensive, but no negative reactions to the dye.  I usually only go to a beauty parlor to get a haircut or trim, and do other stuff on my own.  I go to a health food/vitamin store to buy NatureTint natural dye sometimes, it's more expensive of course, but eliminates any cancer causing chemicals.  I would recommend that brand to anyone who is interested.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 20, 2014)

*What to expect in ur 70s*

Thanks Seabreeze.  I just may do it myself and go to the expense of getting all natural color.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the stuff I buy at the health/vitamin store.  It's usually $14.99 a bottle, but they have it on sale at times for $10.99.  I use the Terracotta Blond color, which is an auburn red.  It can be bought in many places, even online at sites like Amazon. http://www.naturtintusa.com/naturtint-color-chart.php


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

:lol: I'm in my seventies and I expect my hair to be almost white. Which it is.
I've always considered hair dyes to be carcinogenic and to be used very sparingly.
I quite like my white hair but it is thinner now than it used to be. It's always been very fine though.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2014)

What to expect in your 70's ??  .. I would say the same as 50's, 60's ....  
I don't think your hair should start falling out and your scalp start itching because you are 70. .. age has nothing to do with it ... must be something that happened with the hair treatment.
Glad it has straightened itself out for you charlotta.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

My mother's hair became very thin in her 70s, she wasn't dyeing it anymore, so it was just a silvery grey.  She actually started getting a bald area at the top of her head, so she began to grow it long enough to put it up in a bun to cover the spot.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2014)

I have always had fine hair, so even when it was long, it needed to be fluffed out to look fuller. I was in a head-on collision from a drunk driver when I was 24, and the hair in front started coming in white afterwards; so after that I colored my hair at home. 
Now, it is mostly grayish white, and I decided to just use some of the temporary Roux Fanci-full rinse that you put on your hair after shampooing. It is not as dramatic as permanent hair color, but it seems to be better for the hair, and is different than just being grey. 

About 6 months ago, I started putting DMSO on after I showered, and i also sprayed it into my hair and scalp so that it could get into my brain as well.   Then I noticed that my hair is just getting thicker, and I now have to clip my fingernails at least once a week. I knew it had to be something to do with the DMSO, but I didn't know exactly what, until I read that our hair is mostly sulfur (why it smells if you burn a hair), and the DMSO is mostly sulfur. Then , it made sense why it would be strengthening my hair. 

I will be 70 in just a few months, so I want to take as good of care  of my hair (and my health) as I can, and I have started to let it grow back out again, too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2014)

The easiest way to avoid problems with hair color is to not use any. LOL  Of course, I'm one of the lucky ones with thick, coarse silver hair. My DD, who only turned 50 this year colors her hair. I say what a nuisance, but she's got a lot of grey in it and two teenagers. She says she doesn't want to look like their very old mother or very young grandmothere

DMSO? Um...I don't believe I'd be using that stuff on my scalp! Lots allergic reactions reported, among them burning and itching. Not enough research has been done with this stuff that I'd be comfortable using it for anything at all; that's why there are so many cautions printed on the labels of whatever it's being touted for, there are lots of extremely undesirable reactions when it's used while prescription meds are being used.

There are some countries where DMSO is labeled a poison!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2014)

I believe your hair reflects your general health, just as your nails do. 
 If healthy, your hair shouldn't be drastically changing with age.

I color my hair once in a while, but am trying to get the 'frosted' look going naturally ... platinum/black look .. like the 'just for men' commercials.   .. a little of this, a little of that.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope to be just as funny/humorous and outgoing as I am today! :banana:


----------



## Lon (Sep 20, 2014)

Well at my age I guess I should just be happy to have a full head of silver white hair despite it being being the thickness of cat hair.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 20, 2014)

If I should live another decade+ to reach my 70's, I'll probably settle into a nice silver, for now, in my mid 50's I have a few little greys that grow in now and then, so I do die those and will like keep doing so for a good while.  I'm looking forward to being a silver fox.    But for now, I'll keep pretending I'm in my 40's while I can.  Can we say delusional:sentimental:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm also in my 50's, and I have no grey hair. My hair is blonde, but I do put a bit of a darker blonde colour through it sometimes because it's so fine it gives it some depth and makes it look thicker....


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 20, 2014)

I am in my early 60's, and also have no grey hair......yet.

I am a mousy brown..but during a good summer like this one I go very blonde; so no colour either.
i admit, I use a blonde shampoo; expensive for me!


----------



## Ina (Sep 20, 2014)

My hair is a very dark brown. the only white I have is a one inch strip across my forhead. The rest of my hair is the same old dark brown. My son ER, had three strips of white hair since he was three. He hated it, and while he was in Army for ten years, he kept it shorn to almost bald. I don't think that help my looks at all. :wave:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

I love my hair..and It's really my only feature I have no complaints about. It's always been thick.. but now that I am nearly all silver (hence my user name).. the texture is even fuller. I wear a short style, but I don't spend a fortune at the stylist. Just $14 at Fantastic Sams about once every 5 or 6 weeks. No box haircolor to mess with.. I'm happy about this


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 25, 2014)

I gave up dying my hair years ago -- mine is mostly all grey now, and it looks OK, so I just leave it alone, color-wise.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 6, 2014)

I have 2 shades of blonde put into my hair as highlights, which helps the brown/grey [more grey] effect.Honey blonde and light caramel.Have never had any reactions to the colour.I have a layered bob which helps it to look thicker, and is easy to style.I am in my 60's.No reason to change things when I am in my 70's, but the 80's [should I still be around] I imagine I will be grey/white.


----------



## catsndogs (Dec 11, 2014)

I used to use Naturaltint because the other dyes are carcinogenic but it washes right out.   Now I'm using a Clairol product that I buy really cheap at Sally Beauty.

I'd rather have it done at a salon to avoid so much exposure to it but that gets expensive.  It's a dilemma for us women.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2014)

My wife asked me if I still will love her when her hair becomes gray?? I told her we made it through all the *other* colors!! Doc said the swelling by my eye will down down in a week!! :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

That's funny Ken. My wife lost all her beautiful hair while having chemo. It grew back but it is very thin now. She's always been blonde with a tinge of red.


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2014)

I finally gave up a couple of years ago and let my grey grow out.  It was a couple of months of strange-looking hair, but it was the only way to do it.  "Temporary" hair dyes won't come out of my hair.   The grey/brown combination is actually more flatting to me than my natural dark brown.  Funny thing is, my hairline along side my face on both sides and at the nape of my neck are almost solid brown, hardly any gray, while the crown, top and front of my head are more grey than brown.  I'm hoping I'll go silver eventually.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2014)

Wife colors her hair and it looks GREAT afterwards. I have a full head of hair and use Just For Men Hair Color (beard/mustache) to color my temples and mustache. We've both been told many times "you guys sure don't look like you are in your mid 60's". We love hearing it! 

Now, if we can just keep our hair looking that way into our 70's.


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2014)

Very funny Ken

I thought my hair was my best asset, it was always fine, but thick and lots of body.   I had an allergic reaction from  an over the counter PPI  that has never gone away, itching, hair falling out and sores if I don't treat it with Clobetasol.


----------

